

Ask HN: Thoughts on my new local ad program? - brandnewlow
http://thecitizenspeaks.windycitizen.com/2009/05/12/announcement-introducing-windycitizencom-24-hour-sponsorships-a-splashy

======
noodle
its not a new concept. the thing i've always hated about the concept is that
it tends to come with multimedia interaction, popups and the like. if you can
do it without it being as intrusive/annoying, i wouldn't mind it as a user.

~~~
brandnewlow
That's certainly the goal. Big, beautiful, splashy advertising that readers
look forward to.

And what's new is taking it local. I've not seen any local news startups doing
this just yet. If it works for College Humor, why not Chicago news?

~~~
nopassrecover
You missed his point. He was saying that readers do NOT look forward to "big,
beautiful, splashy advertising".

~~~
brandnewlow
Wrong. He said people don't look forward to "intrusive/annoying" advertising.

No one complains about great-looking, relevant, useful, interesting
advertising that catches their attention and makes their life a bit better.

~~~
latortuga
I think the Super Bowl makes your point - great looking, expensive,
interesting, and usually brand new advertising.

~~~
brandnewlow
Agreed.

I talk with media people about online advertising a lot.

One thing I've noticed is that no one ever asks "Did you see my 250x300 banner
ad on site X today?" You never hear that.

But when a business takes out a full-page ad in the paper, they send their
customers to check it out. They're proud of it. It makes them feel good,
established, on point and tells their customers that they're buying from a
legit business that knows what's up.

Where's the equivalent in online advertising? I think of that vimeo clip from
a little while ago that went viral. That's good advertising. It was
interesting as an object in and of itself. That's the goal of these takeovers.

